# Cruise and Auto-pilot Not Working



## Sanford Simon (Dec 23, 2016)

I am frustrated. I have a 2019 M3+ and have been having this problem intermittently since December. Before that, everything on my car worked perfectly. I have reported it for the 4th time to Tesla service today, since it has failed 3 times in the last two weeks, and asked them to escalate. The first two times I requested service, I received a call that this is a software bug and will be fixed. The third time, a senior tech asked me to bring my car to a service center to be checked out. They had it for the day and found no hardware issues. That was about a month ago. When autopilot goes out and I see no cars on the screen and cruise does not work, it is like driving my old ICE car. In reading your posts, I realized that I had two errors this last week about the left fender camera (wondering if this is a sign). I love the car, but am considering starting a petition or invoking the Lemon Law. Any input would be great! Thanks.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

First, try removing all USB devices from the car's USB ports, and see if Autopilot works consistently then. If it does, then you have a bad USB device.

If that fails, go to the Service screen and select Reset Cameras. Follow the instructions on-screen. 

If those two don't work, then at least you can tell Tesla Service that replacing USB devices and resetting the cameras didn't work.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

If you turn on the rear camera view, then add the two fender camera views below it, do you see them all?
If you don't know how to bring up these views, please ask.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JasonF said:


> First, try removing all USB devices from the car's USB ports, and see if Autopilot works consistently then. If it does, then you have a bad USB device.


@Sanford Simon , this may seem like a strange request since it should be unrelated, but bad USB drives (and even good drives that the car just doesn't like) have caused all sorts of strange behavior in Teslas in the past.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

garsh said:


> @Sanford Simon , this may seem like a strange request since it should be unrelated, but bad USB drives (and even good drives that the car just doesn't like) have caused all sorts of strange behavior in Teslas in the past.


And one of those strange behaviors is it spectacularly breaks Autopilot. I've actually seen it first-hand.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

^
Which makes it an extrememely poorly designed "system".


----------



## Sanford Simon (Dec 23, 2016)

Thank you for all of your suggestions. Interestingly enough, my USB for Dashcam has been running for two years, but recently it gave an error and said it was not OK. So I reformatted it so it would continue working. Also, I bought a charging pad last year which uses one of the USB slots and have a USB extender to be able to still run a USB line. If you think this could be causing my issues, I will unplug the charging pad.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

It's almost certainly the USB drive, swap it for another one.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Sanford Simon said:


> If you think this could be causing my issues, I will unplug the charging pad.


Unplug all USB devices. Then allow the car to enter a deep-sleep (let it sit overnight without accessing the car via the app or any third-party apps).

If Autopilot works after that, then add back your USB devices, one at a time, allowing the car to deep-sleep afterwards before confirming that it's still working correctly.


----------

